# Refilling propane bottles



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

I plan on refilling some 1 lb propane bottles. I have 1 that has a little propane left in it. Can that bottle be filled or is it necessary to empty it completely first? I know these bottles are not supposed to be refilled, i know you are not supposed to transport them if they have been refilled. Please, respectfully, do not respond unless you have some experience with this, good or bad.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Get a MacCoupler
They do say to not fill if not completely empty.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

A good temperature difference also helps. So in the middle of the summer, freeze the 1lb cylinders & have the 20lb at outside (warm) temp. In the winter have the 20lb at inside room temp & the 1lbs at outside temp.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3926094&postcount=1


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

I believe Harbor Freight sells the refill coupler, Since you are in Sterling heights. There is one on John R ,just south of 14 mile rd. And one at 15 mile and groesbeck. I think they sell for $19.99. Then if you have the 20 % off coupon, Good for you. Your net cost $16.01 + tax.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

JPK said:


> I believe Harbor Freight sells the refill coupler, Since you are in Sterling heights. There is one on John R ,just south of 14 mile rd. And one at 15 mile and groesbeck. I think they sell for $19.99. Then if you have the 20 % off coupon, Good for you. Your net cost $16.01 + tax.


New one at M-59 and M-53


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought mine from Amazon. 10 bucks shipped to my door. Mr. Heater is the manufacturer. So it has a well known name. Have not used it yet.


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

U-Haul has the biggest system of propane tank refill stops in Jackson, MI. Refill your propane tanks at U-Haul Moving & Storage of Jackson and save money. but it fills only empty tanks.


----------

